# walleye photo contest



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I found a white OGF sticker I had and will send it to the person who has the coolest and baddest walleye photo...... the rules are
1. only one pic per member, if you post more than one pic, none of them will count!!!!!
2. has to be posted b 4 midnight on feb.25th
3. I will have Dee judge the photo on the 26th and will post the winner....

Spring is almost here so I thought this will be a good way to get are mouths watering!!!!!!!!


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

good idea, will post one in a while. only 25 days till spring


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

iridealot9 said:


> good idea, will post one in a while. only 25 days till spring


spring starts when ur able to launch your boat and fish......LMAO


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

great idea exept for the fact i cant for the life of me get pics to laod here since the so-called upgrade a while back...very frustrating since all other sites i'm on ots easy!!! this site is a joke when it comes there upgrades!! they seem to ALWAYS have way too many tech issues!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

if you can, pick the one you want and email it to me, maybe all you have to do is downsize it, but just send it and ill have dee take a look at it!!!!!
[email protected]


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

This is my son Vincent in his 1st Walleye Tournament.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

This one surely won't even come close to winning but it's the only decent pic I have of me with a Walleye ( for some reason I never have a camera handy when I land the big ones) but here it is!


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Caught these two ten pounders last spring


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Here is the picture


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

My only walleye pic of any quality. I do have an OGF hat on though!


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Just started walleye fishing in November of last year. Here's my first (and so far only) walleye. Looking forward to this year.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Here's my first (and so far only) walleye


I suggest you stop fishing for walleye. Seriously...that is the fish of a lifetime for most, and it was your first. Amazing fish bro...sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## Cetchum -N- Eatum (Jul 29, 2009)

BFG said:


> I suggest you stop fishing for walleye. Seriously...that is the fish of a lifetime for most, and it was your first. Amazing fish bro...sweeeeeeeet!


Yea dude. It's all downhill from here my friend.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

How about this. 11pounds 32inch! Walleye eating walleye!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)




----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Great fish guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I like this one because it's often imitated but never duplicated  a wise man once old me imitation is the greatest form of flattery. I agree.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

my "slobasauras's" are bigger AND i can hold my arms over my head


----------



## BigKev (Jun 16, 2008)

Some fall carnage.......


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I got one of those too.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't really know how big George is, but I do know how big Kevin is. That means that proportionally, Kevins fish are at LEAST twice the size of Georges!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

so many to choose from, but this one was a fine catch


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Man look at the gut on those Two




BigKev said:


> Some fall carnage.......


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ezbite said:


> so many to choose from, but this one was a fine catch


Thanks Tom, Dee alawys wonder what i ment when i said fish porn!!!! Nows she going to try and block ogf!!!!! LMAO


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> I like this one because it's often imitated but never duplicated  a wise man once old me imitation is the greatest form of flattery. I agree.


I would have to eat a lot more kielbasa and drink a lot more beer to imitate or duplicate your picture. But I am working on it.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Got this one through the ice last year off of Kelleys Island.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

PapaScott and walleye


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not a serious entry,but I couldnt resist this picture....


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

lewis said:


> not a serious entry,but i couldnt resist this picture....


rotflmao:d


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

My vote has to go with Ezbites pic.Those are some great fillets.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

"







72nd fish"


----------



## J-fish (Jan 5, 2007)

this is one of my favorites 2 in the net both on the pink H.J.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

My son's first 10+ pounder.


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

I WISH I HAD A PIC LIKE EZBITE ! ! ! !

some good spring fun with the OGF boys on the reefs...


----------



## wksiv69 (Jan 6, 2010)

this fish was 31 1/2" and 13 1/2 lbs


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Notice my daughters reaction!!


----------



## sea oxx (Sep 28, 2008)

This part aint so fun. HAHAHAHA Look at that face....


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

This is warm and good...


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

best i can do

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv265/midoh38/?action=view&current=PICT0003.jpg


i can't get the image just to pop up. Don't know whats going on.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

I'll help you out Midoh39, you need to post the img code from photobucket.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks. Problem solved


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

That's the best I can do so far...


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

I'll get in....


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

That's a pair of personal bests for me, from the same day.


----------



## BAT-MGT-1 (Nov 12, 2008)

George,nice to see u posted a pic,its been a long time,was that ez with your gril friend,i wanted to post some pics,could'nt fig. It out


----------



## BigKev (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot Papascott......


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

BAT-MGT-1 said:


> George,was that ez with your gril friend,


Best one liner, ever.


----------



## Brownsfan1024 (Feb 10, 2010)

Why does my walleye look so different from everyone else????? It's shinny!


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

First (Prime)Mate with a Fish Ohio


----------



## Erieye (Sep 26, 2008)

Here is my entry from a fun and good ocotober. 12 lb 31 incher. My best ever!


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

give me that fillet of fish give me that fish


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

worth a try.......


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

I'll give it a shot.... biggest fish for us this summer. My fiance's 32 incher caught around 10:00 pm when we were ready to wrap it up.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Here are some bad boys from this winter


----------



## denisk (Jan 15, 2009)

here's a few from different parts of Lake Erie 














































Can't wait to do it all again


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Here's mine. :T


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

My son first ten pounder, trolling just after ice out.


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Caught in the fall of 2003, my first year of fishing Erie for eyes.
10/lbs 5oz of Cranberry drifting worm harnesses


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My best walleye is hidden inside of this one.


----------



## jwardy21 (Feb 27, 2009)

[/IMG]

This is my Dad's walleye he caught on Erie last spring. It was 30" long and weighed 13lbs. He was all smiles all weekend long!


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Shortdrift said:


> My best walleye is hidden inside of this one.


They may find Jimmy Hoffa in there as well!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Walleyes spawning on the rocks. The female was about a 7 pounder. Not sure about the baddest but definitely one of the coolest pics I have taken.


----------



## peerlessfisherman (Jun 2, 2006)

The Three Amigo's.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Walleyes spawning on the rocks. The female was about a 7 pounder. Not sure about the baddest but definitely one of the coolest pics I have taken.
> 
> 
> Nice pic, deffinatly the coolest


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Triton175's 11+ pounder


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Milton Spillway...at least they learned to use the trashcan...


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hawgfest 2009 - 11.01 lbs










Thanks,
Harle


----------



## DeerHuntingPrincess (Jan 22, 2009)

Lake Erie Ice 2010


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Steve that's a real monster.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

steve, i see the airbrush is paying off. can i get one ?


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Perrless,

I beleive you have a *14 plus pounder *to your boat's credit. 
Lets see that bad girl!

Signed "One Amigo"


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

And the winner is ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,EXTREMA!!!!!!!!! Congrats....
Dee had a tuff time because there were alot of sweet photos but this is the one she picked.... Thanks everyone for there posts... If Extrema could pm me where i could send the ogf sticker, thanks.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nothing against Extrema because I like him but..... The rules did say one photo only 

Congrats man, I hope that one is hanging on the wall over there on kellys!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Nothing against Extrema because I like him but..... The rules did say one photo only
> 
> Congrats man, I hope that one is hanging on the wall over there on kellys!


he helped out another member (midoh39) who didnt know how to post a pic,,, that wasnt his!!!!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

There you go Bob. Give away a free Steak Dinner and someone would complain about a dull knife.
Jeez.

DC


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

dixie chicken said:


> there you go bob. Give away a free steak dinner and someone would complain about a dull knife.
> Jeez.
> 
> Dc


lmao:d:d:d


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i want to change my entry.lol.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> he helped out another member (midoh39) who didnt know how to post a pic,,, that wasnt his!!!!


I know it was a joke lol


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

ezbite said:


> i want to change my entry.lol.


And I'd like to reserve my seat for a summer trip.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

peerlessfisherman said:


> The Three Amigo's.


why are to 2 guys in blue standing on boxes?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

ezbite said:


> why are to 2 guys in blue standing on boxes?


They're not...I think somebody dug a hole in the middle of his boat...!


----------



## eyewannago (Dec 28, 2009)

All nice fish but its cold and snowing yet and I would like to see more pictures of your lovely coanglers, but nice fish. Joe


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

My best to date.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Couldn't see any of the winner's pics, but congrats anyway! 

Neat idea here Bob!

Tight Lines!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

been a while... not my biggest but here is my favorite 12.6 lber....


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Here's a good one. Thanks George and Tom. You guys are a really good team.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

RockyTop Clevelend Spoon Fed Walleye


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Very cool seeing everyone's walleye pics on here. Congratulations to the winner.



denisk said:


>


This was my personal favorite of all the entries.

Below are a few of my pics of Maumee River eyes.


























I think my best looking walleye pic...fresh walleye cheeks sauteed in butter...YUM!!!

John


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Geez..........you can easily tell this was photoshopped!!! 



Hetfieldinn said:


>


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

A few of my favorites. North Coast Anglers Junior Walleye Tournament.


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

This was just a great day on the Lake with my son and a friend of mine, no spectacular fish, just plenty of them.


----------



## HoytHunter (Jan 28, 2009)

nice picture


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

My big girl catching her first walleye








I just cant figure out this pic. thing wrong pic posted


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

harle96 said:


> A few of my favorites. North Coast Anglers Junior Walleye Tournament.


where and when is this??


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

This is a Club event (North Coast Anglers) its put on for the kids. NCA put on a kids pond fishing, walleye tourny, sheephead tourny, and a perch fishing contest. Lots of fun. The day of the pic Harley kids would sign the fillet of fish song from Mc D's. The Walleye tourny happens late May so the bite is going good.


----------



## Fasteddie26 (Sep 5, 2006)

My son Braxtons firde eye on erie, 2 yrs old we trolled for 6 hours for this 1 fish


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

seapro said:


> Geez..........you can easily tell this was photoshopped!!!



Yea to make it bigger


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

ezbite said:


> Yea to make it bigger


Funny you said that EZ ol buddy. Do you remember this picture with the smallest mouth-caught fish I ever seen. It is on the rear treble... look carefully. :T


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Ez told me he was tippin his stick baits with shiners LOL
Ron


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Workdog said:


> Funny you said that EZ ol buddy. Do you remember this picture with the smallest mouth-caught fish I ever seen. It is on the rear treble... look carefully. :T


it works ron, it works

and jeff, why are you showing the world my super duper secret walleye slaying night bite bait


----------

